# Why is the Internal Memory not used for user storage?



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Why is the DROID 2 (& Global)'s internal memory storage not user accessible for storage?
With the DROID 3 and X2 (and I'm sure other phones) when on stock Motoblur using the "Files" app there is SD card storage and Internal Phone storage available to be used for whatever the user wishes. 
How come the D2(G) doesn't follow suit? Is there a way to change this?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

you can use /data but you have to do it manually. AFAIK theres no way to change it to default to there. The problem with doing that though is when you wipe for a rom flash you lose whatever is there.


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. I'll be sure not to keep anything important there if I switch ROMs. Any clue as to why Moto didn't include this in stock Blur?

Sent from my Gameboy Color using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Internal memory is expensive to use because there is so little and it must be shared with the hundred or so other apps common users will install. Not to mention /data is secure without root so storing there wouldn't make sense for an OEM ROM


----------

